# check out my new Majek 23 Texas Slam



## Smash (Apr 9, 2008)

This boat runs great. It's so smooth running across the bay. The Yamaha 200 SHO is awesome.


----------



## moganman (Mar 30, 2006)

Very nice. Time to slime that bad boy up


----------



## troutredfish (Apr 18, 2005)

Post some bigger pics of that bad boy


----------



## specks&ducks (Nov 9, 2010)

I love the Slam. I think that hull design is one of the very best around. Need bigger pictures and some performance numbers!!


----------



## WRECKER (Jun 19, 2007)

Great looking boat. Can't wait for a ride.


----------



## Redfish Hawk (Jun 20, 2009)

Awesome - congrats! Can't go wrong with a Majek. I just took delivery of my 2nd one, they continue to impress.... Post some bigger pics so we can drool appropriately!


----------



## speck trout chaser (Jun 22, 2011)

specks&ducks said:


> I love the Slam. I think that hull design is one of the very best around. Need bigger pictures and some performance numbers!!


X2


----------



## KillerShrimp (Jan 12, 2005)

Hope majek threw in a milk crate so you can see over the console....


----------



## WRECKER (Jun 19, 2007)

He can tell you more about the shallow water performance from this past weekend but on the break-in run, the GPS hit 49.8 mph with one person. Playing with the trim and fully broke in may bump it a few more.


----------



## Rippin_drag (Sep 2, 2008)

Congrats, nice boat! Got any bigger pics?


----------



## redman35 (Jul 1, 2008)

49.8? Isn't that a v hull? My illusion with a 200 does that with one person


----------



## Smash (Apr 9, 2008)

I hope these pictures show up bigger. I had 3 people and our gear on the boat on my first trip out. I had it up to 47mph and let off because its not broke in yet. I ran it in a little over a foot of water but I haven't tried to run shallow yet. Everybody that has rode on the boat comments how smooth the ride is and how much power the 200 SHO has. I cant wait to cross east bay and see what it will do.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Thats a sweet boat man! 


-mac-


----------



## elgatogus (Oct 27, 2010)

Congrats!!!!! Bad arsssseeee boat brotha!!!! Im drueling on my keyboard!!!! lol:slimer:


----------



## jreynolds (Jul 19, 2010)

sweet rig bro. I'll be looking for it screaming across East Bay.


----------



## Red Line (Jun 9, 2009)

Nice! Now let's go catch some fish in it.


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

that combo is awesome, looks good man! i need a leaning post like that...


----------



## clint623 (Jan 31, 2012)

That's a pretty slick rig you got! Watch your toes on that deck though. I'm not a majek fan but I like this one!


Clint


----------



## Rippin_drag (Sep 2, 2008)

clint623 said:


> Watch your toes on that deck though.


Please explain.

To Smash- is the hull pretty similar to the Explorer Tunnel V ? If so have you felt the tendency for it to 'swap ends' if its jacked to high in a turn?

I would assume Majek addressed that issue before they built this boat but just wanted to ask since its one i will consider for my next rig.

Very nice. Seems like it performs well in all categories.


----------



## clint623 (Jan 31, 2012)

Rippin_drag said:


> Please explain.
> 
> To Smash- is the hull pretty similar to the Explorer Tunnel V ? If so have you felt the tendency for it to 'swap ends' if its jacked to high in a turn?
> 
> ...


I was talking about the hatch covers not being layer in the deck.

On another note, don't start talking **** and saying that somebody's nice brand new boat and saying that it looks like another boat. Because when you really look at all boats, they are all copied off of another in some way shape or form.

Clint


----------



## Rippin_drag (Sep 2, 2008)

Easy there Thor. No **** talking going on. If you can read, you _should_ be able to comprehend that I asked if it was similar to another style hull and if performance was similar. How is asking a question about something 'talking ****' ?

I see what you mean about the hatches. I like the flush ones better myself.


----------



## clint623 (Jan 31, 2012)

Rippin_drag said:


> Easy there Thor. No **** talking going on. If you can read, you _should_ be able to comprehend that I asked if it was similar to another style hull and if performance was similar. How is asking a question about something 'talking ****' ?
> 
> I see what you mean about the hatches. I like the flush ones better myself.


Just saw that and went off, sorry bout that but the thread with Kyle and the majek thread was the first thing that ran through my mind.

Clint


----------



## chuck115 (Feb 18, 2009)

*just saw that and went off*, sorry bout that but the thread with Kyle and the majek thread was the first thing that ran through my mind.

Clint

kinda like the guy at the boat ramp


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

Nice rig!I think the decal for the Majek Texas Slam is so sweet looking!


----------



## clint623 (Jan 31, 2012)

twitchtwitch-pause said:


> kinda like the guy at the boat ramp


Nope, nothing like the guy at the ramp. It's funny how people misinterpret a thread. The guy at the ramp was in a rush and was reckless.

Clint


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

That's a really nice looking boat made by a great company and my son is looking at one now. Not a better riding hull than that tunnel V out there IMHO.



> If so have you felt the tendency for it to 'swap ends' if its jacked to high in a turn?


The only way that's going to happen is if the seas are up and you have wave action...why would you have the motor jacked up in rough water in the first place? After having run an Explorer TV for 10 years and a 24' JH for 8 years neither had any tendency to swap ends.

Nice boat; congratulations. I hope my son buys one too.

TH


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2005)

Congrats! Beautiful rig! Cant wait to see some fish blood on the deck.

Im sure the OP did his homework and bought the boat that fits his needs the best.


----------



## JSAPP (Feb 21, 2011)

She's purdy.


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

clint623 said:


> I was talking about the hatch covers not being layer in the deck.
> 
> On another note, don't start talking **** and saying that somebody's nice brand new boat and saying that it looks like another boat. Because when you really look at all boats, they are all copied off of another in some way shape or form.
> 
> Clint


Do you even own a boat?

Oh that's right....your girlfriend's father gave you one, but miraculously weren't able to comment about it before she dumped you and took the boat back.

To the original post....nice looking boat. You will like that motor.


----------



## Dino777 (Apr 11, 2012)

Kyle 1974 said:


> Do you even own a boat?
> 
> Oh that's right....your girlfriend's father gave you one, but miraculously weren't able to comment about it before she dumped you and took the boat back.
> 
> To the original post....nice looking boat. You will like that motor.


wowowowo getting personal here, i got my popcorn ready!! LOL

Very nice boat brotha, if you ever need a fishing buddy ill pay for the gas


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

Be quiet the movie is about to start, i have some extra popcorn with butter.:slimer: Nice boat now go slam'm!


----------



## Smash (Apr 9, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the comments about my boat. I haven't been able to get on the water and do everything I want to with it yet but so far its proven to be great. I just sold my Shoalwater 19V Stealth with a tunnel and I never had a problem with it swapping ends. I have two friends with 21' Texas Slams and they haven't had any problems. It's all how you drive em in my opinion. I need a boat that will cross the bay in chop and also get skinny and these boats are the best of both worlds in my opinion.


----------



## WRECKER (Jun 19, 2007)

I think you'll see a world of difference in going from the 19' to the 23'. Great looking boat.


----------



## SpeckChaser-RckptTx (Mar 20, 2013)

Smash said:


> I hope these pictures show up bigger. I had 3 people and our gear on the boat on my first trip out. I had it up to 47mph and let off because its not broke in yet. I ran it in a little over a foot of water but I haven't tried to run shallow yet. Everybody that has rode on the boat comments how smooth the ride is and how much power the 200 SHO has. I cant wait to cross east bay and see what it will do.


Smash, how are you liking the rig? What kind of top end are you seeing and shallow water performance? 200SHO have plenty of power?


----------



## hanson696 (May 23, 2011)

How did you make the decision between power pole and talon?


----------



## grindthegrind (Jan 28, 2013)

Kyle 1974 said:


> Do you even own a boat?
> 
> Oh that's right....your girlfriend's father gave you one, but miraculously weren't able to comment about it before she dumped you and took the boat back.
> 
> To the original post....nice looking boat. You will like that motor.


LOL


----------



## Ratred20 (Apr 11, 2007)

Looking at all these nice new boats is making it hard for me to stay focused on keeping mine...

Enjoy. I gotta get these kids out of college, dang it!

I hope you enjoy it. Should get you where you're going very nicely.


----------



## BIGcheeze72 (Apr 30, 2014)

I am considering buying a Texas Slam. Any thoughts from anyone or those that already own one?


----------



## duckmania (Jun 3, 2014)

Super nice boat, looked at them real hard. I pick up the new Mowdy tomorrow.


----------



## broncotw (Jun 28, 2015)

GORGEOUS BOAT! Congrats....


----------

